# windows 8/java



## deedee777 (Nov 22, 2012)

getting a java error message "class not found exception" when trying to run java applets in windows mode on IE 10. Can anyone help? I have checked everything from my firewall settings to my add ons control in the browser. Help!


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

You cant run Java on the 8UI version of IE10. IT runs with no addons at all. You will have to use the desktop version of IE to use anything that requires any addons.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think we already have apps - they're called MS Fixits :wink:


----------

